# Hobby Spielemacher



## Simcrism (3. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen :-)
Ich darf mich kurz vorstellen: Bin 17 Jahre alt, besuche demnächst die 12te Klasse eines Gymnasiums und begeistere mich seit etwa 3 Jahren für die Spieleentwicklung. Angefangen hat es mit ganz einfachem zeichnen und konzipieren, aber mittlerweile habe ich wieder neue Möglichkeiten und strebe dementsprechend nach Höherem, wie der Entwicklung eines richtigen Computerspiels. 
Nachdem ich und ein Freund eine Zeit lang Ideen für Spiele ausgetauscht haben, haben wir uns gedacht, auch mal was davon in die Tat umzusetzen. Er verfügt über elementare Programmierkenntnisse und ich hab mir im Verlauf der letzten, sagen wir 10 Monate, ebenfalls ein gewisses Maß an praktischer Erfahrung im Bereich 2D-Design angeeignet, indem ich mit Zeichenprogrammen experimentiert habe. 
Das Spiel soll in Richtung Strategie gehen und sowohl Fantasy- als auch Sci-Fi-Elemente enthalten. Inzwischen hab ich schon ziemlich viele Designs für Charaktere, Gebäude, Texturen, Interface etc. fertiggestellt. Ein Hauptmenü, einen Soundtrack, eine annehmbare Story und einen Namen haben wir auch schon. Ihr müsst verzeihen, dass ich hier nichts davon als Anhang hinzufüge aber ich will nicht, dass etwas davon am Ende an den Falschen gerät..
Naja das ganze droht jetzt leider an den künftig kommenden Abiturvorbereitungen zu scheitern.. Aber das ist eine andere Baustelle. 
Ich wollte in erster Linie mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder gerade macht. Sich hobbymäßig ein Spiel/ Spiele auszudenken und dann in die Tat umzusetzten dürfte ja schon einige Leute gereizt haben :-)

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!

Gruß,
Simcrism


----------



## Raema (3. September 2011)

Ich arbeite zur Zeit auch mit mehreren Leuten an einem Computerspiel. Die Grundidee ist ein Zelda für PC. 
Die Arbeiten am Spiel laufen im Prinzip schon seit ca 3 Jahren (bin jedoch erst seit 3 Monaten dabei), wobei es erst seit ca 3-4 Monaten wirkliche Fortschritte gibt.
Das Team besteht aktuell aus

1 Concept Artist
3 3D-Artists 
1 Sound Designer
1 Programmierer

Zwei der drei 3D-Artists haben vor 3 Jahren mit der Idee angefangen. Sie haben Figuren konzipiert und erste Modelle erstellt. Da das Modeling mit Blender gemacht wird, war der erste Ansatz die Blender Gameengine. Allerdings wurde die Gameengine nie für mehr als Shader-Tests oder kleine Probeansichten der Models verwendet. Später wurde in Erwägung gezogen, die Ogre3D Engine zu benutzen. Da jedoch beide 3D-Artists keinerlei Programmiererfahrung haben, wurde die Idee relativ schnell wieder verworfen. 

Nach einem kompletten "reset" wurde die Engine noch einmal gewechselt, dies wird aber auch die letzte Engine sein mit der wir arbeiten werden. Bei dieser Engine handelt es sich um die Unreal 3 Engine - genauer: das anfangs kostenlose UDK.
 Ich bin Ende Juni als Programmierer dazugestoßen und befinde mich noch so ziemlich in der Einarbeitungsphase ins UDK (UScript). Nachdem ich dazugekommen bin haben wir noch einen dritten 3D Artist sowie einen Sound Designer gefunden. 
Bei zwei der Teammitglieder handelt es sich um Studenten der Games Academy Berlin (3D und Concept Artists).

Allgemeine Designentscheidungen - besonders die die das Gameplay betreffen - werden als Team getroffen, andere Entscheidungen (Setting usw) treffen hauptsächlich die Artists.
Unser erstes Ziel ist, einen spielbaren Prototypen zu entwickeln, der beispielsweise bei Bewerbungen vorgelegt werden kann.



Hier mal ein paar Videos die teilweise den Fortschritt zeigen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi1ReE0OBRA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EoxKQyrZ_w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c999ohfoBsc


----------



## Schrottinator (3. September 2011)

Guten Tag, der Thread gefällt mir, vor allem könnte man ja bei dem Titel ihn ja auch für allgemeinen Smalltalk benutzen.   

Persönlich arbeite ich gerne mit XNA 4.0, welches ein Wrapper für directx 9.0.C ist. Bin von daher ein Programmierer (macht ja als Informatikstudent sogar ein bisschen Sinn ^^) und baue im Grunde alles selbst zusammen. ATM habe ich bis jetzt nur Teile der KI für NPCs geschrieben. Ich sitze an dem Projekt erst seit etwa 2 Monaten und arbeite mich erst noch in dem Framework ein. Was mich ankotzt ist, dass ich wegen dem vielen Jobben kaum Zeit (und Lust) habe. Das Tolle an der Spieleprogrammierung sind meiner Meinung nach die ganzen Algorithmen, die man endlich mal für was Anwenden kann, was einen interessiert. Beim Thema Grafik und Sound weiß ich allerdings jetzt schon, dass das das Grauen wird.

Wenn ich noch einen Tipp geben darf: Unterschätzt die Planung nicht! Haltet alles, was ihr konzipiert schriftlich fest. Es nervt zwar, aber normalerweise werden geplante Dinge nur dann etwas, wenn das auch festgehalten wird.


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2011)

Ich habe zu Amiga Zeiten mal angefangen mit Grafiken und Programmieren, habe dann die Dinger auf Public Domain Disks und damals auch schon CDs veröffentlicht. Natürlich nichts dolles.
Allerdings bin ich dadurch an einen Job als Grafiker für ein kommerzielles Spiel geraten. Das war natürlich damals immer noch ein Freizeitprojekt neben der Schule, aber es war was ganz neues. Vorher habe ich selbst entschieden was ich mache, im Team sieht das anders aus. Es gab z.b. Konzeptzeichnungen des Designers die ich umsetzen musste.
Gegen Ende des Projektes brach sich dann unser Designer noch den Arm und ich musste auf Knall und Fall alle Strecken designen. Das war nicht unbedingt positiv für das Spiel 
War auf jeden Fall ne tolle Erfahrung und ich kann jedem der die gelegenheit zu sowas hat nur dazu raten.

Amitron (Public Domain)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5lgBcXxQrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Flyin' High




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BoFAselduLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Buggy Object vom ollen Maxon Cinema 1.5 Format heute nochmal lesbar zu machen war ne echte Qual.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simcrism (4. September 2011)

Hallo,

freut mich, dass so viele so schnell zurückgeschrieben haben, damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet 



Raema schrieb:


> Bei zwei der Teammitglieder handelt es sich um Studenten der Games Academy Berlin (3D und Concept Artists).



Ich fürchte, damit können wir nicht Schritt halten. ;D Leider habe ich nicht ausreichend Kenntnisse, um mit 3D-Programmen etwas Richtiges auf die Beine zu stellen. Bisher habe ich quasi einen kurzen Blick auf Blender und ZBrush geworfen, mit letzterem habe ich dann vorgefertigte Figuren verunstaltet. 
Deine Videos finde ich sehr beeindruckend und anschaulich. Vor allem schöne Wettereffekte kommen in Spielen immer gut an.  Und die Musik, sofern sie auch von dir bzw. von eurem Soundtrackproduzenten ist, gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut.
Nach meinem Abitur werde ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das Qantm Institute in München besuchen. Das ist so ähnlich, wie die Games Academy, nur dass sie 4 Jahre früher (1996) gegründet wurde und offenbar weitaus weniger bekannt ist.  

@ Schrottinator: Ja da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, es ist wichtig, jede noch so unbedeutende kleine Idee rechtzeitig in irgendeiner Form festzuhalten. Wenn ich mal einen Einfall habe, schreibe ich es gleich im Editor oder auf dem Handy auf. Mittlerweile hab ich schon eine ganze Menge Ideen auf diese Weise angesammelt. Das sind dann häufig ganz banale Dinge wie z.B. Namen, Storyschnipsel oder Gameplay. Aber leider Gottes hab ich auch schon einige gute Ideen wieder vergessen, ohne sie vorher aufgeschrieben zu haben. Hinterher regt man sich nur über sich selbst auf..

@ Tikume: Ich versteh das nicht ganz, heißt das du bist jetzt beruflich im Grafikdesign-Bereich tätig? 
Auch wenn du die Strecken nur alleine machen konntest, sind sie trotz dessen noch ganz gut geworden! Ich würde vielleicht bei den ersten beiden noch mehr Kurven und solcherlei Hinternisse einbauen, aber das hast du bei den letzten dann eh hingekriegt. Das Rennspiel erinnert mich mit der Musik und den Strecken selbst stark an Mariocart und das andere *Oh wunder* an Tron, daher wohl der Name  Jedenfalls ist das auch ziemlich umwerfend, da komm ich mir mit meinen einfachen 2D-Designs richtig schäbig vor. 

Gruß,
Simcrism

P.S.: Könnte mir jemand bitte erklären, wie ich mehrere Zitate in einen Beitrag schreibe? Das wäre nett.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. September 2011)

das Tag für Zitate sieht so aus [ quote]zitierter Text[ /quote] . Ich habe jetzt nur in den Tags ein Leerzeichen eingesetzt, damit es nicht als Zitat dargestellt wird. Habt ihr euch schon überlegt, womit ihr arbeitet (außer Blender)?


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> @ Tikume: Ich versteh das nicht ganz, heißt das du bist jetzt beruflich im Grafikdesign-Bereich tätig?
> Auch wenn du die Strecken nur alleine machen konntest, sind sie trotz dessen noch ganz gut geworden! Ich würde vielleicht bei den ersten beiden noch mehr Kurven und solcherlei Hinternisse einbauen, aber das hast du bei den letzten dann eh hingekriegt. Das Rennspiel erinnert mich mit der Musik und den Strecken selbst stark an Mariocart und das andere *Oh wunder* an Tron, daher wohl der Name  Jedenfalls ist das auch ziemlich umwerfend, da komm ich mir mit meinen einfachen 2D-Designs richtig schäbig vor.



Nein bin ich nicht. Das war damals (Flyin' High ist 1997 erschienen, also vor 15 Jahren) ein Hobby, aber bin dann in die Programmier-Richtung gegangen.

Das schöne ist einfach dass man selbst mal was gemacht hat - egal was nun qualitativ dabei rauskommt. Bei meinen ersten Grafiken habe ich auch von Freunden nur Mitleid geerntet aber es hat halt einfach Spass gemacht und das ist entscheidend.


----------



## Simcrism (4. September 2011)

> das Tag für Zitate sieht so aus



Vielen dank :-)



> Habt ihr euch schon überlegt, womit ihr arbeitet



Also wie bereits erwähnt, was 3D-Programme betrifft, hab ich bislang nur ein wenig geschnuppert. Zurzeit verwende ich den Corel Painter 11 zum Design meiner 2D-Grafiken. Bei den Animationen kopiere ich dann einfach immer das letzte Bild in ein neues und bearbeite das entsprechend. Ich denke, für ein 2D Spiel sind "simple" Zeichenprogramme ausreichend. Was gäbs da sonst noch und was verwendest du?



> Bei meinen ersten Grafiken habe ich auch von Freunden nur Mitleid geerntet aber es hat halt einfach Spass gemacht und das ist entscheidend.



Ja das ist eigentlich schon bewundernswert, wenn man dann trotzdem weitermacht. Mitleid habe ich bislang nicht eingesackt (außer, dass uns einige für Freaks halten, wenn wir mit nem Laptop in der Schule hocken ), zumindest mein Kumpel war begeistert. Was die Gamedevelopment-Schiene angeht, ist es eigentlich immer wichtig, dass man davon angetan ist und trotz Schwierigkeiten nicht aufgibt.

Ich hoffe, es kommen noch ein paar neue Leute dazu 

Gruß, 
Simcrism


----------



## Schrottinator (5. September 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:
			
		

> Also wie bereits erwähnt, was 3D-Programme betrifft, hab ich bislang nur ein wenig geschnuppert. Zurzeit verwende ich den Corel Painter 11 zum Design meiner 2D-Grafiken. Bei den Animationen kopiere ich dann einfach immer das letzte Bild in ein neues und bearbeite das entsprechend. Ich denke, für ein 2D Spiel sind "simple" Zeichenprogramme ausreichend. Was gäbs da sonst noch und was verwendest du?



Naja, Grafikprogramme alleine reichen ja nicht um ein Spiel zu machen. Irgendwo muss ja dann auch programmiert/gescriptet/whatever gemacht werden. Ich zum Beispiel verwende XNA zum Programmieren, das Team von Raema das UDK. Dann könnte man zum Beispiel auch mit DirectX/OpenGL arbeiten oder auch Flash. Es gibt etliche Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Simcrism (5. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Naja, Grafikprogramme alleine reichen ja nicht um ein Spiel zu machen. Irgendwo muss ja dann auch programmiert/gescriptet/whatever gemacht werden. Ich zum Beispiel verwende XNA zum Programmieren, das Team von Raema das UDK. Dann könnte man zum Beispiel auch mit DirectX/OpenGL arbeiten oder auch Flash. Es gibt etliche Möglichkeiten.



Wie gesagt, was diese Programmiersachen angeht, hab ich keine Ahnung. Daher bin ich auch der Designer, ich bekomme zwar von dem Freund manchmal Einweisungen in die Programme, aber ich versteh nicht wie man programmiert. Und das größte Problem dabei ist, dass ich mit 0 Ahnung wahrscheinlich auch so nicht sehr weit kommen kann, selbst wenn ich, wie etwa bei XNA, mit einem Beispiel versuche, das Ganze zu begreifen. Aber ich werds mir trotzdem mal runterladen und schauen, was geht, vielleicht kann ich dann wenigstens nachvollziehen, wie so ein 2D-Spiel programmtechnisch aufgebaut ist. Gut wäre es natürlich, wenn ich selber mithilfe von Programmieren Animationen und sowas erstellen könnte. Nur leider bezweifle ich stark, dass ich vom anschauen programmieren lerne.
Ansonsten werde ich mih weiterhin mehr an designen, als ans programmieren halten. :-)

Gruß, 
Simcrism


----------



## Zukane (16. September 2011)

Also ich mache gerade ein Spiel mit dem RPG Maker XP.

Der ist sehr einfach für dass das man ein Spiel macht ;D
Ist der SNES Grafik angelehnt.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. September 2011)

Mit dem hab ich auch schon gebastelt, bin aber nie bis zum Release gekommen. Immer nur Dinge wie Kampfsysteme, Menüs, Skilltrees, usw. Hauptsache etwas gebastelt XD

Schaut euch dort mal um, die größte deutsche Community, die ich kenne


----------



## Zukane (16. September 2011)

Von der hab ich aber schon bisschen schlechtes gehört 

Es gibt noch das RPG Studio und RPG Atelier. Aber da ist leider bei beiden sehr wenig los.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. September 2011)

@TE: 

Ein Tipp wegen dem Programmierer: Du schreibst, er verfügt über "elementare Programmierkenntnisse". Das klingt so, als ob er grad mal die Grundlagen einer Programmiersprache beherrscht? Damit könnte sich die Realisierung des Projekts als reines Frustpaket entwickeln, da viele Programmieranfänger immer gleich ans Ziel wollen und dafür den direktesten und kürzesten Weg wählen. Das heißt dann: Schlechter und unübersichtlicher Code, Spaghetti-Code, kaum erweiterbar / wartungsfähig, kaum oder garkein Verständnis von OOP (Objektorientierte Programmierung) und deren Nutzung (Implementierung, Prototypen, Basisklassen, Verberbung, ...) und nutzen das EVA-Prinzip nicht (Eingabe-Verarbeitung-Ausgabe). Das heißt die strikte Trennung zwischen Code und Ausgabe.

Klar, jeder wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. Aber um Frust zu vermeiden, sollte der Programmierer sich dringenst mit Sachen wie Code-Design (richtige Einrückung, Kommentare, ...), Klassendesign (Basisklasse, Prototypen, Vererbung, ...), MindMaps, Struktogrammen, etc. beschäftigen und darin richtig gut werden, bis er es im Schlaf beherrscht. Viel experimentieren, rumspielen, Sachen und Abläufe verstehen, ...

Warum?

Weil der Code für ein Spiel, egal ob man eine bereits fertige Engine benutzt oder sich was eigenes zusammenbaut, im Laufe der Zeit wächst und wächst und wächst ... Jetzt lass mal ein paar Wochen oder Monate Pause dazwischen kommen. Glaub mir, der Programmieranfänger (und nicht nur dem geht das so) findet sich in seinem eigenen Code nicht mehr zurecht, wird frustriert, fängt wieder von vorn an oder wirft im schlimmsten Fall das Handtuch.

Daher: Eine gute Planung, noch bevor man anfängt, irgendwas zu programmieren, ist schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## Tikume (16. September 2011)

Für die ersten Projekte reicht es vollkommen wenn man ohne Stock im Arsch programmiert 
Man will ja auch Ergebnisse sehen.


----------



## Foxwood (16. September 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht mit Grafiktalent gesegnet, bin allerdings in sachen Idee und Story ganz gut. 
ATM habe ich 5 rohe Spieleideen bei mir liegen und ca. 15 bereits etwas vertiefte. Mein aktuelles Projekt umfasst die Idee für eine ganze Spielreihe bzw. ein ganzes Universum.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Für die ersten Projekte reicht es vollkommen wenn man ohne Stock im Arsch programmiert
> Man will ja auch Ergebnisse sehen.


Ja, da hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Aber die ersten Projekte sollten dann IMHO keine teamorientierten umfangreicheren Spiele sein, eben weil man sehr ergebnisorientiert ist und dafür oft den einfachsten und kürzesten Weg wählt, der dann aber für den weiteren Entwicklungsverlauf des Codes und des Projekts eher kontraproduktiv ist.


----------



## Simcrism (23. September 2011)

WoW, der Thread ist ja wieder richtig ins Rollen gekommen.. Ich dachte schon der wurde aufgegeben.
Nun zu den Beiträgen:



> Ein Tipp wegen dem Programmierer: Du schreibst, er verfügt über "elementare Programmierkenntnisse". Das klingt so, als ob er grad mal die Grundlagen einer Programmiersprache beherrscht? Damit könnte sich die Realisierung des Projekts als reines Frustpaket entwickeln



Tja ich fürchte, die Verwendung des Wortes "elemntar" ist in dieser Beziehung wohl eher unpassend. Was ich damit wirklich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass er noch nicht zu den hohen Programmier-Tieren gehört und noch Lernbedarf besteht. Inzwischen ist er aber eigentlich schon ganz gut, in einem Kurs hat er z.B. gelernt wie man Maps aufbaut bzw. einen Map Editor macht. Sein Kursleiter hat ihm zu unserem Projekt sogar seine Hilfe angeboten. Momentan lernt er sogar noch was passendes dazu in der Schule (oh Wunder die ist auch mal für was gut). Und wie Tikume schon erwähnt hat, fürn Anfang reicht das auch. Schließlich gehts bei privaten Projekten mehr um den Spaß, als um die Fertigstellung. Der Weg ist das Ziel und durch das programmieren bzw. zeichnen haben er und ich schon eine ganze Menge dazugelernt.



> Also ich mache gerade ein Spiel mit dem RPG Maker XP.



Mein Kollege wollte zwischendurch auch auf ein RPG umsteigen. Aber dann haben wirs doch beim Strategiespiel belassen, weil die ganzen guten Ideen in einem RPG nicht umsetzbar gewesen..



> Ich bin leider nicht mit Grafiktalent gesegnet, bin allerdings in sachen Idee und Story ganz gut.
> ATM habe ich 5 rohe Spieleideen bei mir liegen und ca. 15 bereits etwas vertiefte. Mein aktuelles Projekt umfasst die Idee für eine ganze Spielreihe bzw. ein ganzes Universum.



Habe irgendwann ebenso angefangen. Nur leider ist das mit dem Story-schreiben bei mir immer etwas zaghaft gewesen und ich beschrieb immer alles zu genau (etwa wie in Büchern), anstatt wesentliche Ereignisse aneinanderzureihen (so wie es bei den meisten Spiele-Storys üblich ist). Wie bereits erwähnt, für das Spiel gibt's schon eine Story und einen Namen, der direkt an die Geschichte anknüpft. Mich würde mal interessieren, was das so für Spiele-Gattungen sind, für die du da Storys machst, wenn du sagst, es ist ein ganzes Universum. Fantasy? Sci-Fi? Oder was anderes?

Gruß, 
Simcrism


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> Tja ich fürchte, die Verwendung des Wortes "elemntar" ist in dieser Beziehung wohl eher unpassend. Was ich damit wirklich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass er noch nicht zu den hohen Programmier-Tieren gehört und noch Lernbedarf besteht. Inzwischen ist er aber eigentlich schon ganz gut, in einem Kurs hat er z.B. gelernt wie man Maps aufbaut bzw. einen Map Editor macht. Sein Kursleiter hat ihm zu unserem Projekt sogar seine Hilfe angeboten. Momentan lernt er sogar noch was passendes dazu in der Schule (oh Wunder die ist auch mal für was gut). Und wie Tikume schon erwähnt hat, fürn Anfang reicht das auch. Schließlich gehts bei privaten Projekten mehr um den Spaß, als um die Fertigstellung. Der Weg ist das Ziel und durch das programmieren bzw. zeichnen haben er und ich schon eine ganze Menge dazugelernt.


Ja, wie schon gesagt: Man wächst an seinen Aufgaben. Daher kann man eigentlich auch nicht viel falsch machen. 

Was für eine Programmiersprache verwendet er / ihr denn?


----------



## Simcrism (30. September 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, wie schon gesagt: Man wächst an seinen Aufgaben. Daher kann man eigentlich auch nicht viel falsch machen.
> 
> Was für eine Programmiersprache verwendet er / ihr denn?



Derzeit programmiert er mit Visual Basic. Aber vielleicht steigt er jetzt auf Java um. Sein Informatiklehrer hat selber ein Mini-Spiel in Java gemacht und er meint jetzt, dass er dann mithilfe des Codes von dem Spiel selbst wieder was dazulernt (Animationen programmieren etc.) und von seinem Lehrer entsprechende Tipps bekommt. Ob es dadurch leichter für ihn wird, weiß ich nicht, er sagt ja (über Java weiß ich leider zu wenig).. Würde mal sagen, nachdem was ich so gelesen/ gesehen habe, dass Visual Basic Sprache zum Anfangen eig. ganz gut ist. Selber wollte ich mich damit eigentlich auch schon mal auseinandersetzen..

Gruß, 
Simcrism


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2011)

Visual Basic (bzw. eher Visual Basic .Net heute) ist ist zum Lernen auch auch für viele Anwendungen gut, für Spiele am Ende dann eher nicht so (auch wenn ich schon Hacks für 3D Grafik und so gesehen habe).


----------



## Simcrism (1. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Visual Basic (bzw. eher Visual Basic .Net heute) ist ist zum Lernen auch auch für viele Anwendungen gut, für Spiele am Ende dann eher nicht so (auch wenn ich schon Hacks für 3D Grafik und so gesehen habe).



Jap, hab ich mir gedacht. Da ich mich selber nicht so damit auskenne hab ich mich halt im Internet informiert und da gelesen, dass man keine "Top-Spiele" machen kann. Java ist natürlich auch nicht unbedingt die beste Sprache für Spiele (da ist ja C++ sehr weit verbreitet und auch bei großen Spielemachern sehr populär), aber sollte für unser Projekt ausreichend sein. 

Btw. hat schon jemand mal eine Animation programmiert, bzw. so eine 2-dimensionale Bilderfolge, um den Chars Leben einzuhauchen? Mich würde interessieren, ob das sehr aufwendig umzusetzen ist.

Gruß,
Simcrism


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinst du so was? Wenn ja ist das ein Kinderspiel, sofern der Grafiker was taugt. Ansonsten kommt es halt an, was man an Effekten/Animationen/Whatevers machen möchte.


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn ja ist das ein Kinderspiel, sofern der Grafiker was taugt.



Kinderspiel ist es meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Ich zweifle ein wenig, dass Du sowas schonmal selbst gemacht hast.
Selbst wenn man es rendert und nicht von Hand erstellt hat man immer noch den "Spass" das ganze vernünftig freizustellen (ausser das Spiel erlaubt gleich Alpha-Maps) - und das ist einfach langweilige Ausdauerarbeit.

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Scheiss-Arbeit die das war (und aus Animationssicht läuft da praktisch ja gar nichts - ok damals musste man noch viel konvertieren und auf Farbpaletten achten):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2011)

1. Schön zu wissen, woran du zweifelst.

2. Ja, ich habe schon sowas gemacht.

3. Dieser Satz wiederrum weckt Zweifel bei mir



> Selbst wenn man es rendert und nicht von Hand erstellt hat man immer noch den "Spass" das ganze vernünftig freizustellen (ausser das Spiel erlaubt gleich Alpha-Maps) - und das ist einfach langweilige Ausdauerarbeit.


Alpha-Maps sind eine übliche und wichtige Technik, so eine Aussage wie " ausser das Spiel erlaubt gleich Alpha-Maps"ist Stuss. Wenn Alpha-Maps nicht eingesetzt werden können , liegt das an der Unfähigkeit des Entwicklers. Schwarz ist übrigens nicht gerade von Vorteil. Und wenn jemand meint, dass  "das [..] einfach langweilige Ausdauerarbeit" ist, dann macht er was falsch, bzw. ist allgemein ineffizient beim Arbeiten.


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2011)

Hey, nichts für ungut. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du die Grafiken zu King of Fighters gemacht hast schätze ich als doch eher gering ein, und wenn man dann mit Sprüchen wie "das ist ein Kinderspiel" kommt sollte man doch ein wenig mehr als kesse Sprüche parat haben.
Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt verstehe ich deinen Vorwurf. Lies nochmal nach. Das mit dem Kinderspiel bezog sich auf das Coding und nicht auf das Erstellen der Grafiken. SimCrism hat ja gefragt, ob es einfach ist, die Animation umzusetzen. Solche Animationen sind im 2D-Bereich einfach umzusetzten. Deswegen auch "wenn der Grafiker was taugt". Da der Grafiker hier definitiv mehr Aufwand hat.



> Btw. hat schon jemand mal eine Animation *programmiert*, bzw. so eine 2-dimensionale Bilderfolge, um den Chars Leben einzuhauchen? Mich würde interessieren, ob das sehr aufwendig umzusetzen ist.



So habe ich die Frage wahrgenommen. Dass ich als Grafiker überhaupt was kann habe ich nie behauptet. Aber Schwarz als Hintergrund im Tileset ist wirklich nicht gut, vor allem, wenn es in den zu rendernden Objekten enthalten ist.

Die gute Mai hat nur hingehalten, weil ich sie gerne als Musterbeispiel für die Leistung guter Grafiker nehme. ^^


----------



## Simcrism (2. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich hat sich das jetzt hier wieder beruhigt zwischen euch beiden..  
War mir fast sicher, dass hier der Grafiker die meiste Arbeit haben. Hab ein paar Todes-"Anmitaionen" mit ca. 25 Bildern gemacht. Das hat ganz schön Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Es ist etwas leichter, wenn die Figuren recht klein sind, sowie bei uns.
Wie kann ich mir Rendering im 2D-Bereich eigentlich vorstellen? Was es bei 3D Grafiken bedeutet weiß ich.. Wenn ich bei ner 2D Grafik z.B. die hellen Punkte um das eigentliche Bild herum entferne, ist das dann 2D-rendern oder liege ich da falsch? Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das eine absolut dämliche Noobfrage ist, bitte um Aufklärung !

Gruß,
Simcrism


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Oktober 2011)

Im 2D-Bereich kannst du dir das im Grunde genauso vorstellen. Nur eben, dass Effekte, Animationen und darzustellende Objekte eben 2-Dimensional sind. Also nimmst du z.B. anstatt eines Modells, das du mit Blender gemacht hast, ein Tileset (z.B.).

Hier noch 3 Wikipedia-Artikel zu diesem Thema, vielleicht interessierts dich:

Sprite

Rendering

Tileset



> Hoffentlich hat sich das jetzt hier wieder beruhigt zwischen euch beiden..



Ich denke, dass war ein Missverständnis zwischen uns beiden.


----------



## Simcrism (4. Oktober 2011)

Ah danke, sowas hab ich nirgends gefunden. In der Fachsprache bin ich noch nicht sonderlich bewandt. Werds mir mal durchlesen!


----------



## Tuetenpenner (16. Oktober 2011)

Lade dir ein SDK von einem bereits vorhandenen Spiel und fang damit an (sind in der Regel in C++ geschrieben). Alles andere ist relativ Sinnlos. Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, ist selbst das noch schwer genug. Es gibt auch viele komerzielle Spiele die mal genauso angefangen haben.
Oder guck mal auf die Seite von ID. Dort findest du sogar die kompletten Sourcecodes von Quake oder Return to Castle Wolfenstein (in C geschrieben). Auch Doom 3 soll noch in diesem Jahr dazu kommen.


Visual Basic ist für Spieleprogrammierung noch sinnfreier als Java. Ersteres verdient die bezeichnung Programmiersprache gar nicht und letzteres ist einfach nur langsam, was auch daran liegt, dass es erst zur Laufzeit übersetzt wird.


----------



## Tikume (17. Oktober 2011)

Den Königsweg gibt es nicht. 
Ich hab auf der Schule damals ein Spiel in Cobol geschrieben. Das war Scheisse, aber es hat Spass gemacht Sachen zu machen für die die Spache nicht ausgelegt war und die uns keiner beigebracht hat.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Oktober 2011)

jo ich hab damals in tpascal nen spiel geschrieben 

hm unter w7 startets nich mehr... in der dosbox ist es unendlich langsam, da ich damals für meinen 700mhz win98 pc absurde delays eingebaut hab
naja das war damals 10. klasse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als sparschwein goldmünzen auf nem minenfeld einsammeln  es werden immer schneller immer mehr minen


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Oktober 2011)

irgendwie cool XD


----------



## Simcrism (22. Oktober 2011)

Hey, das mit dem Minenfeld und dem Sparschwein ist echt keine schlechte Idee  Wär sicher auch ein gutes Handygame..
Wir haben's jetzt so gemacht: Vor nem "größeren" Spiel machen wir mehrere kleine. Jetzt lern ich programmieren und der andere zeichnen ein bisschen über Tutorials mit. Das erste Spiel ist schon ziemlich weit, ich hoffe ich kann bald mal Screenshots posten


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2011)

Warum seh ich den Thread erst jetzt?

Mein Onkel hatte mir vor Jahren mal das XNA-Framework gezeigt, das gleiche mit dem auch Schrottinator arbeitet. Man war ich davon begeistert! Hatte zwar echt keine ahnung vom Programmieren habs dann aber irgendwie geschafft ein Bild zu zeichnen und es über die Pfeiltasten zu steuern. Irgendwann hatte ich dann mein erstes einfaches Spiel. War ein R-Type Clon mit nur einer Waffe und nur einem Level. Hatte noch den einen oder anderen Bug in der Code war einfach nur schlecht, aber man konnte es Spielen!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grafiken (außer das Geschoss) sind von Andy Tran (www.pixeljoint.com).


Dann hatte ich das Interessen an der Sache verloren - bis Minecraft kam und mein Interesse an Java geweckt hat. Auf der suche nach einem Java-Tutorial bin ich auf diesen Viedeokurs gestoßen. Von da an hatte ich dann endlich Ahnung vom Programmieren - zumindest etwas. Da Java und C# sehr ähnlich sind konnte ich das Wissen fast 1:1 übernehmen. Was daraus folgte war dann das:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man kann die Spielfigur (Der weisse Kreis mit dem Roten Strich) frei in alle Richtungen, entweder mit Maus oder XboxX-Gamepad bewegen. Auch eine kollision mit den Wänden gibt es.

Nun hatte ich mir aber Gedanken gemacht was ich überhaupt will. Meine Spiele werden sich auf 2D beschränken also kann ich auch Java nehmen und bin dafür dann auch Plattformunabhänig. Gesagt getan und ich merkte wie gut ich es doch mit XNA hatte. Dann hab ich allerdings Slick2D gefunden, was auch eine Menge Funktionen bietet.

Tja, und nun sitz ich hier, auf der Suche nach einer guten Spielidee. Werde jetzt auch noch die PlayStation Suite abwarten.

So viel zu meiner Lebensgeschichte


----------



## Simcrism (4. November 2011)

Video Tutorials.. Wenn ich so einen Code anschaue denke ich mir, wie man so etwas über Videotutorials lernen kann  Zeichnen ok, aber Programmieren, das macht immer einen so komplexen Eindruck. Auch wenn ich diejenigen beneide, werde ich mich hauptsächlich aufs Zeichnen und planen konzentrieren. An sich wärs auch mal schön im 3D Bereich was vernünftiges auf die Reihe zu stellen, aber gute Software kostet und es ist bei weitem Anspruchsvoller als 2D-Grafiken.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2011)

Blender ist kostenlos.


----------



## Simcrism (4. November 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Blender ist kostenlos.



Habs probiert, aber das Interface ist sowas von unübersichtlich und verwirrend. Problematisch ist bei Blender auch, das es teilweise noch nicht übersetzt wurde, was das ganze zusätzlich erschwert. Hatte mir mal ZBrush-Testversion zugelegt, ist im Vergleich dazu doch wesentlich praktischer und angenehmer handzuhaben. Aber was das wieder kosten würde..


----------



## Simcrism (8. November 2011)

Hab hier mal versucht n Bild hochzuladen, dass ich neulich mit Corel gemacht hab. Momentan zeichne ich wieder richtig anstatt nur die Designs für Spiele zu machen.  Ist jetzt leider erst das dritte, einigermaßen vollständige Bild, dass ich in fast einem Jahr zustande gebracht habe...

Gruß, Simcrism


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus, vielleicht irgendwie zu symmetrisch aber gut.


----------



## Simcrism (9. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, vielleicht irgendwie zu symmetrisch aber gut.



Ja habs recht symetrisch gemacht, sonst hättst auch nicht mehr wie ein Auge ausgesehen, daher der Titel


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. November 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> Ich wollte in erster Linie mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder gerade macht. Sich hobbymäßig ein Spiel/ Spiele auszudenken und dann in die Tat umzusetzten dürfte ja schon einige Leute gereizt haben :-)
> 
> Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!



Jo und zwar damals in Pascal und Mode13h (320x200 Pixel bei 256 Farben).
Ich hatte schon gut Programmierkenntnisse und habe mich an einem Mortal Kombat Clone versucht.
Das Resultat war wirklich nicht übel. Nichts Markttaugliches natürlich. 1 Level, 2 Charaktere.

Danach hat mich ein Remake von Doom sehr gereizt aber ich hatte Schwierigkeiten beim Texture Mapping und der Geometrie.

Ich erinnere mich auch an einen Clone von Alien Breed (2D Vogelperspektive). Das war in der Tat mein bisher bestes Ergebnis.
Aber wie das nunmal so ist, steht man ziemlich alleine da und niemand kann sich alleine um Grafik, Ton, Musik, Story, etc. kümmern.

Am Schluss habe ich im damaligen FIDO-Net ein Projekt geleitet. Ziel war ein Strategiespiel in der Richtung von Command & Conquer.
Wir hatten einen sehr guten 3D-Modeller der wirklich Zeit investierte und einen erstklassiken Musiker. Wir haben sogar eine richtige nette Story ausgearbeitet. Ich habe mich sehr um das Projekt bemüht, doch leider scheiterte es nach Monaten auf Grund von Faulheit oder Unlust der anderen.

Zwischendurch hatte ich immer wieder wieder Ideen für Spiele. Darunter ein Point-n-Click Adventure und ein Horror Survival Spiel, die sogar in die heutige Zeit passen würden. Leider keine Zeit und kein Team im nacken... aber mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.

Ich wollte schon von klein auf Spieleentwickler werden. Wie bin ich doch gleich Webdesigner geworden? Achja. Ich sollte eine Homepage für meinen damaligen Q2-Clan machen. Von da an ging alles automatisch.

Mein Tipp an dich (euch) ist: Legt euer Projekt auf Eis. Schule ist wichtiger. Das hört sich so klischeehaft und spießig an, ich weiß. Ich kann nur versuchen andere, Gleichgesinnte eindringlich zu warnen nicht den gleichen Fehler zu machen wie ich. Wenn ihr euer Abitur habt könnt ihr neben dem Studium immer noch an Spielen arbeiten. Dann sucht ihr euch vielleicht weitere Leute - und wenn ihr ein wenig Geld und Engagement habt gründet ihr eine Firma. Aber da sollte man wirklich nix überstürzen. Vielleicht entwickelt ihr ja auch erstmal ein paar Spiele für SmartPhones um an das nötige Kleingeld zu kommen.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an dich (euch) ist: Legt euer Projekt auf Eis. Schule ist wichtiger.



Ich sehe da keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang. Auch wer was für die Schule macht hat Freizeit die er ja verbringen kann wie er will.
Was ich mir damals selbst beigebracht habe, hat mir die Schule mit ihrem bemitleidenswerten Informatikunterricht nicht ansatzweise zeigen können. Ich habe dann in der späteren Ausbildung weiter davon profitiert.


----------



## Carathas (14. November 2011)

Hallo

Ein sehr interessantes Thema. Auch ich interessiere mich schon lange für Spieleentwicklung Design etc. Vor ca einem halben Jahr habe ich den Versuch gestartet ein Spieleprojekt zu in Angriff zu nehmen. Sehr weit bin ich aber halt nicht gekommen und habe nach einiger Zeit mangels Selbstdisziplin wieder das Interesse verloren. Doch die Spieleidee besteht trotzdem auf Papier und ein wenig was von einem Konzept dazu auch. 

Ich habe erstmal natürlich nach geeigneten Werkzeugen/Software und entsprechenden Tutorials gesucht um ein Spieleprojekt umsetzen zu können. Bevor ich also überhaupt erst anfangen konnte habe ich viele intensive Stunden damit verbracht nach den Tools zu suchen und den Umgang mit diesen zu lernen.

Welche das sind möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

Blender für das 3D Modeling: Viele schreckt vielleicht die Oberfläche von Blender ab. Mir persönlich gefällt das Interface und das Bedienungskonzept sehr gut. Es ist auf Hotkeys und effizientes arbeiten ausgelegt. Im ersten Moment vielleicht nicht gerade sehr intuitiv, aber wenn man mal durchgeblickt hat kann man sehr schnell und komfortabel damit arbeiten. Ausserdem ist Blender open source und daher für private wie auch kommerzielle Projekte völlig kostenlos! Durch die nicht unbeachtliche Beliebtheit des Programms gibt es auch viele Videotutorials die den Einstieg erleichtern. Noch zu erwähnen ist, dass sowohl das Programm wie auch die meisten brauchbaren Tutorials halt auf Englisch sind und man dieser Sprache einigermassen mächtig sein sollte um damit gut arbeiten zu können und um vorallem einen leichteren Einstieg zu finden.

offizielle Blender Page: http://www.blender.org/
gute Tutorialsites: http://cgcookie.com/blender/ http://www.blenderguru.com/


Unity als Gameengine bzw. als Entwicklungsumgebung: Mit Unity habe ich mich nicht ganz so intensiv beschäftigt wie mit Blender. Mich haben trotzdem das Konzept und die vielen Vorteile gegenüber anderen Möglichkeiten überzeugt. Es ist in der normalen Version kostenlos nutzbar. Einige Features wie verbesserte Shader sowie Audiofilter etc. sind aber nur in der Pro Version nutzbar. Eine Lizenz für die Pro Version kostet dann 1500 Dollar. Doch wenn man anfängt Spiele zu entwickeln sind diese Features sicher nicht notwendig und hat somit für gratis ein meiner Meinung nach sehr mächtiges Tool zur Verfügung. Aufmerksam auf Unity bin ich durch eine Tutorialserie von den "Tornado Twins" geworden. In dieser Serie wird die Entwicklung eines einfachen Worm-Games von A-Z gezeigt. Diese Tutorial Serie kann ich jedem empfehlen. Wenn man sich nicht richtig vorstellen kann wie man ein Spiel überhaupt entwickelt sind diese sehr aufschlussreich. Auch hier gilt wieder Programm sowie auch die Tutorials sind auf Englisch.

offizielle Unity Page: http://unity3d.com/
Tornado Twins Tutorials: http://www.youtube.com/user/TornadoTwins#p/c/11F87EB39F84E292/0/5-X-Ebh1kYA

Wenn ihr euch nun fragt mit welcher Programmiersprache den nun das eigentliche Spiel programmiert wird folgendes: Programmiert wird sozusagen direkt im Unity Editor. Dieser unterstützt Java-Script, C# und einen Dialekt von Python der sich Boo nennt. Damit die Performance dieser Scriptsprachen schlussendlich für die Spiele reicht wird der Code zum Teil in Maschinencode kompiliert. Wer genaueres über das programmieren mit Unity erfahren will findet es mit vielen anderen Infos auf der Unity Seite (http://unity3d.com/unity/engine/programming)

Natürlich braucht es früher oder später noch weitere Programme und Tools um ein richtiges Spiel zu entwickeln. Vorallem ein gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist wichtig um Texturen und Symbole sowie Interface Elemente etc. zu erstellen. Da kommt sicher Photoshop in Frage, aber auch Open Source/Freeware Alternativen wie Gimp oder Paint.NET können einem da gute Dienste erweisen. Geht es schlussendlich ans Sound und Musikdesign kommen nochmal einige Programme dazu. Da kenn ich mich aber zu wenig aus um etwas vorschlagen zu können.

So das wärs erstmal. Vielleicht konnte ich ja dem einen oder anderen der hier mitliest mit meinen wenigen Erfahrungen und Programm Vorschlägen ein wenig weiterhelfen. Und irgendwie habe ich auch grad wieder ein wenig Lust bekommen etwas in Richtung Spiele-Entwicklung anzupacken :-)

Viel Spass und Erfolg wünche ich auf jeden Fall. Und wenn ihr mal einen Knopf habt könnt ihr ja Notch (Minecraft Entwickler) ne Mail schreiben. Er weiss sicher einen Rat :-)


----------



## Simcrism (16. November 2011)

Hallo,
Freut mich, dass wieder ein paar neue zu diesem Thema gestoßen sind. 
@Leviathan666: Erstmal geb ich dir in einem Punkt recht. Bei einer Freizeit-Teamarbeit scheitert die Umsetzung der Ideen häufig an der mangelnden Disziplin "der Anderen". Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen von einem guten Spiel, ganz egal in welchem Genre. Meiner Ansicht nach gehört die gute Gruppenorganisation- und disziplinierung auch zu den schwierigsten Aufgaben beim Spiele erstellen. Ein paar Leute werfen einen Kopf voller Einfälle für ein Spiel in den Raum und man meint, dem Konziperen und Strukturieren der Entwicklungsprozesse wäre damit genüge getan. Dann macht man sich daran, etwas zu programmieren oder irgendeine Grafik zu entwerfen, aber auf einmal geht alles drunter und drüber. Ich persönlich hab erst 2 kleine Spiele in Angriff nehmen können, dafür hab ich mir aber Entwicklertagebücher und Videos angeschaut, wo ich sie nur finden konnte. Und nachdem was ich da gesehen habe bin ich überzeugt: Planung ist die halbe Miete.
Hab versucht das selbst umzusetzen, es wäre allerdings sicherlich noch genauer gegangen. 
Das ganze auf Eis zu legen kommt aber dennoch nicht infrage und an dieser Stelle muss ich dir auch heftigst widersprechen. Auch wenn das mein Abschlussschuljahr ist, kann ich nicht die ganze Zeit zu Hause mit lernen verbringen. Wie Tikume gesagt hat, ist das ganz einfach ein Bestandteil der Freizeit. Zur Zeit arbeite ich ohnehin nicht an dem Spiel weiter, weil ich zeichnen am Pc lernen will. Wahrscheinlich machen wir es dann wirklich so, dass wir mit dem was wir können nach dem Abitur wenigstens ein vollständiges Spiel fabrizieren. Der Wunsch nach Fertigstellung und die viele Freizeit werden das dann hoffenlich ermöglichen

@Carathas: Danke für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Bei dir war es also die Selbstdisziplin, genauso ein Problem wie fehlende Arbeitsbereitschaft des Teams. Aber ich glaube das ist bei jedem mal so, dass es ihm schwer fällt, sich am Riehmen zu reißen und am Ball zu bleiben.
Danke auch für deine ganzen Links, irgendwie hab ich jetzt doch wieder Lust, Blender nochmal zu versuchen. Es gibt einem ja doch ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten. Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Bilder von deinen 3D-Objekten, die du mit Blender erstellt hast? Wäre nice.. 

Gruß,
Simcrism


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde diesen Thread sehr gut. Toll das es auch einige Buffed.User gibt die sich mit Gamedesign beschäftigen.
Ich bin schon lange bei der Sache. Vielleicht seid ich 9 bin oder so. Also etwa 10 Jahre. Fing alles mit Age of Empires an und entwickelte sich immer weiter und weiter.
Naja. Ich bin kein Profi aber es geht mir um den Spaß.

Am liebsten baue ich Dinge für ältere Spiele und fange gerne das originale Spiel in meinen Levels ein. Denn Thief 2 mit hochaufgelösten Texturen etc spielt sich einfach schrecklich.
Auch für Populous 3: The Beginning hab ich schon maps erstellt. 

Aber Ihr könnt einfach mal meine Homepage besuchen. Da steht noch ein wenig mehr.

Creation.Projects

Vielleicht finden sich ja Leute die auch gerne an ältere Spiele arbeiten.​


----------



## Thufeist (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe schon sehr sehr viel Erfahrung mit Indy Projekten.
U.a. Ultima Online Server (Karten und Konzeptzeichnungen)
Diverse HL1 Mods (Konzeptzeichnungen)
Mods für diverse andere Spiele (Konzeptzeichnungen)
Musik für Mods, Hobbyfilme, Machima etc.

Wollte das alles mal auf einer Webseite zusammen tragen, bin nur irgendwie zu faul dafür. 
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele. 

Für kein bestimmtes Projekt, aber um mal ein Beispiel zu bringen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_2szKg40Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eine Soundprobe werde ich vielleicht nachreichen.


----------



## BoomLabor (3. Januar 2012)

Ich arbeite zur Zeit an nem kleinen Projekt für Thief 3. Ich liebe diese Spiele einfach.
Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick.
Creation.Projects-Thief3

Zur Zeit teste ich einfach nur verschiedene Funktionen im Editor. Angefangen vom Licht über die AIs bis zu den Missionszielen (die mir sehr viele Kopfschmerzen bereiten).
Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse an der Mitarbeit 

Creation.Projects


----------



## Zukane (3. Januar 2012)

Es ist echt krass was man so mit Mods schon machen kann.

Zum Beispiel mit der Source Engine. Da machen ja welche schon 3rd PErson Adventures.
CANVAS sieht eifnach schonmal sehr krass aus: http://www.moddb.com/mods/canvas

Ich beschäftige mich derzeit eher mit Texturen in Games.


----------



## BoomLabor (29. April 2012)

Falls es jemanden Interessiert, ich baue gerade wieder mal ein wenig weiter an einer Erweiterung für Thief 2 (Dark Project 2).
Wer Interesse an Mitarbeit hat darf sich gerne melden.


----------



## Wolfner (30. April 2012)

Ich lass das mal hier liegen:

https://sites.google.com/site/vidyadevresources/

Nach wie vor eine der besten Seiten zu dem Thema.


----------



## Skoruld (13. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Ich bin Simcrism unter neuem Namen. Tut mir echt leid, dass ich so lange nichts mehr gepostet hab, aber mein PC hatte nen ganz bösen Festplatten Crash :-/ Jetzt sind leider Gottes auch die meisten Dateien (Gebäudegrafiken, Animationen, Texturen) für unser Spiel verloren gegangen.. Da ich derzeit mitten im Abiturstress stecke, wurde das ganze vorrübergehend (!) eingestellt. Danach werden wir jedoch mit Sicherheit wieder aktiver, vor allem weil dann bald die Studienzeit losgeht. :-) 

Zur Entschädigung lad ich mal 2 cp11-Zeichnungen von mir und ein paar Charakterentwürfe für das Spiel hoch (die sehen zwar recht poplig aus, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt stand das Ganze ja noch am Anfang).


----------



## BoomLabor (13. Mai 2012)

Hier auch mal 3 aufgehellte Screnshots.
Für mehr Informationen könnt ihr die kleine Website besuchen.

Ich liebe dieses Game


----------



## Zukane (20. Mai 2012)

Ich arbeite grade an einem größeren Spiel mit meinem kleinen Hobbyteam und der Unreal Engine


----------



## Skoruld (21. Mai 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> Ich arbeite grade an einem größeren Spiel mit meinem kleinen Hobbyteam und der Unreal Engine



Weiß ich, hab eben deinen Thread gelesen  Wäre auch gar nicht abgeneigt, aber so gut zeichnen kann ich leider noch nicht


----------



## Skoruld (3. Juni 2012)

Hiho Designercrew,

hab mir vor Kurzem ein Programm namens "Tile Studio" als Freeware im Internet besorgt. Umfasst alles was man zur 2D-Gestaltung brauchen kann (Pixelart, Animation & Mapeditor). Man lern wahnsinnig schnell damit umzugehen, für Tutorial-Muffel wie mich genau das richtige, kann ich nur empfehlen :-) Kennt das Programm vielleicht schon jemand?


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2012)

Skoruld schrieb:


> Hiho Designercrew,
> 
> hab mir vor Kurzem ein Programm namens "Tile Studio" als Freeware im Internet besorgt. Umfasst alles was man zur 2D-Gestaltung brauchen kann (Pixelart, Animation & Mapeditor). Man lern wahnsinnig schnell damit umzugehen, für Tutorial-Muffel wie mich genau das richtige, kann ich nur empfehlen :-) Kennt das Programm vielleicht schon jemand?



Nice :O Gleich mal testen.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2012)

Kann man die selektierte auch ohne Mausklick ändern? Das Tutorial schweigt sich da aus und in den Optionen habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Skoruld (3. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kann man die selektierte auch ohne Mausklick ändern? Das Tutorial schweigt sich da aus und in den Optionen habe ich nichts gefunden.



Was meinst du mit "selektiert"? Auswahlbereiche?


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2012)

Einfach das durchschalten der Farbe. So wie ich das sehe muss ich jedesmal klicken für eine neue Farbe.Ich will mich aber mit Tastatur durch die Palette bewegen können.
Wenn Du mal Anti-Aliasing von Hand machst wirst Du ohne kaum auskommen


----------



## Skoruld (6. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Einfach das durchschalten der Farbe. So wie ich das sehe muss ich jedesmal klicken für eine neue Farbe.Ich will mich aber mit Tastatur durch die Palette bewegen können.
> Wenn Du mal Anti-Aliasing von Hand machst wirst Du ohne kaum auskommen



Achso, weiß ich leider selbst noch nicht. Habs auch erst seit Kurzem.. Mich stört im Moment eigentlich nur, dass es keine Pipette gibt :-/


----------



## Tikume (6. Juni 2012)

Na dann nehme ich lieber Deluxe Paint


----------



## Skoruld (7. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Na dann nehme ich lieber Deluxe Paint



Mach das  Mir reicht Tile Studio eils so schön einfach gestrickt ist und für alles darüber hinaus hab ich Cp11 ;-) 

Btw. Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem man 2D Level planen kann? Speziell die einfachere Art 2D Spiele, bei denen man sich nur in 2 Richtungen bewegen kann (wie Supermario). Man sollte wie gesagt einfach nur planen können, nicht designen.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2012)

Skoruld schrieb:


> Mach das  Mir reicht Tile Studio eils so schön einfach gestrickt ist und für alles darüber hinaus hab ich Cp11 ;-)
> 
> Btw. Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem man 2D Level planen kann? Speziell die einfachere Art 2D Spiele, bei denen man sich nur in 2 Richtungen bewegen kann (wie Supermario). Man sollte wie gesagt einfach nur planen können, nicht designen.



Stift und Papier ^^


----------



## Skoruld (12. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Stift und Papier ^^



Also gleich Paint :-D


----------



## BoomLabor (29. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mal ein kleines _Making of_ einer Mission aus meinem Projekt gemacht. Dort kann man vielleicht einen Einblick in meiner Arbeit gewinnen. 
Zugegeben: Im Videoschnitt bin ich noch nicht so erfahren. Aber ein Glück lerne ich das im nähsten Ausbildungsjahr auch nebenbei. 


Making of M.S. Gold - Rust


----------



## xdave78 (31. Juli 2012)

Will mich grad an Blender rantasten und bin dabei über eine (wie ich meine) wahnsinnig geniale Saache für alle gestossen, die das Thema Rendern, Modelling und sogar Spieledesign mit Freewaretools interessiert sind.
http://shop.blenderhilfe.de/
Also ich bin recht begeistert und werd mich erstmal über die freien Videotutorials an das Thema ranpirschen. Vielleicht hol ich mir auch die DVDs dann noch um einfach mehr zu lernen.
Da das Thema aber oft hier im Forum aufkommt ist das eventuell echt eine gute Geschichte für "angehende" Entwickler. Ich finde 70€ für die Menge an Know-How die da vermittelt wird echt krass.


----------



## Zukane (31. Juli 2012)

Man bekommt einige Produkte von Autodesk wie Maya, Mudbox usw als Studenten/Schülerversion kostenlos.
Diese haben alle Funktionen, allerdings darf man sie kommerziell nicht einsetzen.


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne Spiele machen, allerdings bin ich nicht gut im Zeichnen und so, von daher wird das wohl nichts =(


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2012)

Wenn Du Spaß dran hast dann ist das egal, leg einfach los.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Es zu versuchen, ist immer der erste Weg zum scheitern.


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Ne, welchen Sinn hat denn ein Spiel, das nur aus Drahtgittermodellen besteht? xD

Da brauch ich gar nicht erst anfangen - auch wenn ich einige gute Ideen habe ...


----------



## xdave78 (1. August 2012)

Ich frag mich grad was die Fähigkeiten etwas zu zeichnen mit dem Spiele Machen zu tun hat. Das raff ich iwie nicht. Man muss doch nix zeichnen 
Guck Dir mal die Blender Anfänger Tutorials 1 und 2 auf Blenderhilfe an und mach das nach. Das hat nix mit Zeichnen zu tun, und lernen kann das mit Sicherheit jeder der Interesse hat. Ich mach heute das Tut2 und 3 nach wenn ich vonner Arbeit komme 

@Zukane: Das mag sicher auf einen Teil dre Community zutreffen, aber sehr viele sindhalt auch keine Studenten. Zumal das Problem dann nach dem Studium irgenwann kommt: dann hat man sich auf eine Software eingeschossen und muss nach der Exmatrikulation überlegen obs ihm 2000&#8364; Wert ist eine akt Version zu kaufen. 

Ich finde die Idee ganz reizvoll mit OpenSource Tools zu arbeiten. Und immerhin hat Blender zB eine Gameengine eingebaut - find ich stark. Mal vom kommerziellen Einsatz abgesehen - welcher mit solchen Schülerversionen ganz wegfällt.

Naja muss jeder selber wissen, also ich als Mensch der Mitten im Leben steht kann/will nicht mal eben für 3D SMAX oder Adobe 1000&#8364; oder mehr aus der Kasse zaubern. Und Programme wie GIMP nutze ich eh seit einigen Jahren (nämlich seit meine Studentenversion vom Paintshop Pro nicht mehr ging) .


----------



## BoomLabor (1. August 2012)

Naja . . . zeichnen sollte jeder etwas können der sich mit Gamedesign beschäftigen möchte. Alleine Skizzen für sich selbst anzufertigen ist unabdingbar - ist zugegeben jedoch was anderes als Concept Artist zu sein.
Ansonsten einfach anfangen. Es wird vielleicht Jahre dauern bis du wirklich >drin bist<. Aber irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen.

Kram dein altes Lieblingsspiel raus, frag ne/n Freund/in ob er/sie Lust hat zu helfen. Zusammen lernen ist eh lustiger. Einer übernimmt die Technik der andere das Design. Suche nach Editoren die viele Spiele gleich mitliefern. Nutze das UDK um ein komplett eigenes Spiel zu erstellen.
Eigentlich ist es heute leichter als je zuvor!

Nicht entmutigen lassen, ich arbeite mit einer Engine die älter als 10(!) Jahre ist. Mit aktuellen Titeln kann ich da schon lange nicht mithalten. Aber es gibt trotzdem noch hunderte Leute die sich freuen werden wenn meine Missionen erscheinen.
Und die Grundlagen des Gamedesign zählen heute genauso wie vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## Magogan (1. August 2012)

Bloß wenn ich etwas anfange, sollte es auch gut werden - und um das, was ich mir vorstelle, zu verwirklichen, brauche ich vermutlich mehrere 100 Jahre, wenn ich alleine bin ...

Es sollte eine riesige 3D-Welt haben und für mehrere Spieler geeignet sein - praktisch ein MMO 

Theoretisch gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit, die Serversoftware frei zur Verfügung zu stellen, so spare ich mir die Serverkosten xD Aber wenn das Spiel wirklich fertig ist, werde ich auch genug Geld für die Serverkosten haben, weil ich, um es fertig zu stellen, Geld für viele Designer bräuchte ... alleine ist das einfach nicht machbar ...

Da ich dafür aber nicht genug Geld habe, wird es gar nicht so weit kommen ...


----------



## BoomLabor (1. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bloß wenn ich etwas anfange, sollte es auch gut werden - und um das, was ich mir vorstelle, zu verwirklichen, brauche ich vermutlich mehrere 100 Jahre, wenn ich alleine bin ...
> 
> Es sollte eine riesige 3D-Welt haben und für mehrere Spieler geeignet sein - praktisch ein MMO
> 
> ...



Nungut wenn man so unrealistisch und nicht ernst an die Sache rangeht brauch man wirklich nicht anfangen


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2012)

Ich finde das eher realistisch ... Wenn ich gar nicht fertig werden kann, brauche ich erst gar nicht anfangen


----------



## xdave78 (3. August 2012)

Ja klar, man fängt ja auch mit nem MMO an  
Normalerweise isst man Elefanten scheibchenweise. 




Oder man probiert es lieber erst gar nicht....wo wären wir blos wenn Alle Menschen so denken würden?


----------



## BoomLabor (3. August 2012)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja klar, man fängt ja auch mit nem MMO an
> Normalerweise isst man Elefanten scheibchenweise.
> 
> 
> ...





Dem stimme ich 100% überein.


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2012)

Naja, ich mache ja noch andere Dinge und habe keine Zeit, ein Spiel zu entwickeln ... Ich würde es aber gerne machen ... Aber mit etwas Kleinem anfangen finde ich auch doof, dann lieber mit etwas Großem und davon aber nur Teile oder so. Man kann ja auch bei einem MMO erstmal mit dem Startgebiet anfangen, so 20 mal 20 Meter oder so fertig machen und dann ein paar Quests programmieren ... das ist ja nun auch erstmal ein Anfang. Bloß fertig wird man nie, weil man dann erst ca. 0,1% vom MMO fertig hat^^

Ich könnte allerdings auch mit einem kleineren Spiel anfangen und dann immer größere Spiele entwickeln, wenn sich die kleinen gut verkaufen ... ^^ Aber ich habe nicht so richtig Lust und künstlerisch bin ich nicht so begabt ^^


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bloß wenn ich etwas anfange, sollte es auch gut werden - und um das, was ich mir vorstelle, zu verwirklichen, brauche ich vermutlich mehrere 100 Jahre, wenn ich alleine bin ...



Mit der Vorstellung wirst Du in der Tat nicht weiterkommen. Jeder entwickelt sich, die ersten Projekte werden eigentlich zwangsläufig scheisse sein und keine Sau interessieren. Wenn man seinen Spaß dran hat, dann ist einem das aber egal. Man entwickelt sich, man wird besser.
Ich denke mal genau die Motivation fehlt Dir und von daher macht das für dich dann auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## xdave78 (3. August 2012)

Eben. Und weil man am Anfang so "Scheisse" ist, fängt man schon nach kurzer Zeit selber an über seine Erstlingswerke "zu lachen" oder ist genervt dass sie so "Scheiße" sind, wo man sie doch mit dem späteren Wissensstand und Erfahrungen hätte viel besser machen können...usw 
Ging mir schon zig mal so..beim Webseiten bauen, beim Datenbanken bauen, beim Videos bauen...aber es geht halt am Ende doch nur "scheibchenweise".

Naja ich kenne genug Leute die immer nur rumlabern was sie alles für "Hammer-Projekte" am Start haben, aber Ergebnisse sieht man nie sondern immer nur Ausreden warum es NICHT geht und wer alles Schuld daran ist...aber das gehört in ein anderes Forum.


----------



## Skoruld (7. August 2012)

Cool hier ist ja auch wieder mal was los. Aber warum flamen hier alle so rum von wegen "man braucht doch gar nicht erst anzufangen weil man eh nix erreichen kann"? Ist doch unsinnig. Ich hab auch ohne großwartige Kenntnisse in der Hinsicht schon einiges erreicht. Wir haben jetzt eine eigene Version von "Space Invaders" gemacht bzw. arbeiten noch am Feinschliff wenn das jemand kennt. :-)


----------



## xdave78 (13. August 2012)

Du solltest vielleicht erstmal lesen und dann eine Antwort verfassen. Es ist nämlich genau das Gegenteil von dem was DU behauptest Diskussionsgrundlage. Es gibt EINEN der meint er würde gar nicht erst anfangen müssen, und der Rest versucht ihn vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.


----------



## Zukane (13. August 2012)

Es ist aber echt so.

Jeder sagt einem dass man das eh nicht schafft usw.
Sehr motivierend wirklich ...


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

Naja, ich habe im Moment sowieso keine Zeit für das Entwickeln eines Spieles.

Mir ist aber vorhin eingefallen, dass ich schonmal ein Spiel gemacht habe, bei dem man mit der Maus rechteckige Kästchen berühren musste, um Punkte zu erzielen. Diese sind zufällig irgendwo erschienen, immer ein weißes und manchmal auch farbige, die mehr Punkte einbrachten (oder -50, wenn man ein blaues Kästchen berührt hat).


----------



## Tikume (14. August 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> Es ist aber echt so.
> 
> Jeder sagt einem dass man das eh nicht schafft usw.
> Sehr motivierend wirklich ...



Na nicht ganz.
Erst wird gefragt "Was habt ihr denn vorher so gemacht?" Dann kommt nichts und dann kommt die Prognose dass ihr es nicht schafft 

Mal abgesehn davon: Wenn Du Dir die Motivation ausschliesslich von Außen holen willst hast Du früher oder später ein Problem.


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

*Aufräum*


Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Skoruld (17. August 2012)

Heyho,

ist zufällig jemand hier, der schon mal den RPG über längere Zeit benutzt hat und sich damit auskennt? Oder vielleicht sogar eine Vollversion besitzt? Ich hab da zur Zeit eine Trial Version von und hab ein paar fragen dazu.
Wäre cool wenn da jemand weiter wüsste!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Skoruld


----------



## Zukane (20. August 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem der tausenden RPG Maker Foren?


----------



## Tikume (20. August 2012)

Sind das eigene Grafiktiles oder welche die bei dem Ding schon bei waren?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass es mitgelieferte sind. Die kommen mir bekannt vor.

Kennt eigentlich noch jemand Alex? *g*


----------



## Skoruld (26. August 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sind das eigene Grafiktiles oder welche die bei dem Ding schon bei waren?



Nein das sind nicht meine, dass wär für mich allein viel zuviel Arbeit gewesen  Ich wollts ja nur mal ausprobieren. Aber auf lange Sicht ist das nichts für mich. Erst hatt ich vor ein ganzes Spiel zu machen (nen Plan dafür hab ich ja schon), bis ich gemerkt hab, dass die Kämpfe zwangsweise rundenbasierend werden müssen wie in Final Fantasy oder Pokemon (das mag ich gar nicht ist in meinen Augen einfach nur primitiv und ziemlich langweilig). Direkte Kämpfe wie z.b. in Zelda wären mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## Skoruld (26. August 2012)

Btw. ich hab mal wieder n Bild gemacht. ;-)


----------



## Schrottinator (26. August 2012)

Skoruld schrieb:


> Nein das sind nicht meine, dass wär für mich allein viel zuviel Arbeit gewesen  Ich wollts ja nur mal ausprobieren. Aber auf lange Sicht ist das nichts für mich. Erst hatt ich vor ein ganzes Spiel zu machen (nen Plan dafür hab ich ja schon), bis ich gemerkt hab, dass die Kämpfe zwangsweise rundenbasierend werden müssen wie in Final Fantasy oder Pokemon (das mag ich gar nicht ist in meinen Augen einfach nur primitiv und ziemlich langweilig). Direkte Kämpfe wie z.b. in Zelda wären mir lieber gewesen.



Man muss nicht rundenbasierte Mämpfe machen sondern kann auch Echtzeitkämpfe machen. Man kann aus dem Tool verdammt viel raushauen, wenn man Ideenreich ist.


----------



## Zukane (1. September 2012)

Ich frage mich immer warum alle am Anfang gleich ne eigene Engine und alles komplett selber programmieren.
Man kann ja auch vorhandene Engines verwenden.

Bzw ein SDK einer Engine wie zum Beispiel das UDK (Unreal Development Kit, SDK der Unreal Engine 3), was mit einer
eigenen Programmiersprache kommt die ähnlich wie Java ist. Es ist kostenlos und bietet alle Funktionen der Unreal Engine 3. Man hat halt keinen Zugriff auf den C++ Sourcecode.
Oder dem SDK der CryEngine 3 (was aber alles andere als benutzerfreundlich ist).
Allerdings nur wenn man das Spiel dann kostenlos anbietet, ansonsten bei größeren Summen muss man 20-25% des Umsatzes zahlen.


Aber man kann ja auch wie gesagt eine vorhandene Engine nehmen (muss ja nicht gleich immer 3D sein) und da dann alles programmieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2012)

Zukane schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer warum alle am Anfang gleich ne eigene Engine und alles komplett selber programmieren.



Ich mache das so, weil ich genau daran Interesse habe.


----------



## Zukane (6. September 2012)

Verstehe ich, aber kann man dann nicht eine OpenSource Engine nehmen und daran rumbasteln?
Wäre in meinen Augen sinnvoller.

Weil ich glaube kaum das jeder mit dem ersten Versuch gleich eine perfekt optimierte Engine die gut läuft hinbekommt.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. September 2012)

Aber was für einen Sinn macht es, eine fertige ngine zu nehmen, wenn ich eine eigene basteln ---> *WILL* <---?


----------



## Tikume (6. September 2012)

Ich denke mal das sollte sich jeder selbst aussuchen. Die Zielsetzungen unterscheiden sich ja auch.
Die eigene Engine mag schlechter sein, vielleicht am Ende sogar unbrauchbar. Dafür hat man auch mehr gelernt und mehr selbst gemacht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2012)

Ich kämpfe gerade für vernünftiges tile streaming^^


----------



## Zukane (8. September 2012)

Klar fürs üben und lernen ist das super aber wenn man dann wirklich ein Spiel unter die Gamer bringen will denke ich ist das eher unbrauchbar 
mit der ersten Engine.


----------



## FragGyver (17. September 2012)

Schöner Thread. Hab grad mal alles gelesen und da sind wirklich einige schöne Projekte bei 

Ich selbst bin seit 3 Jahren im Entwicklerteam des Kreedz Climbing Mods für die Source Engine. Ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass Spiele- oder Moderstellung auf nicht professioneller Ebene eine sehr anstrengende und schwierige Angelegenheit ist. Es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Projekte die wirklich zu Ende gebracht werden, da die meisten Teams sich auf Ihrem Weg trennen, gefrustet aufhören oder einfach an unlösbare Probleme stoßen. Wir hatten bei uns schon über 30 Mitglieder über die Jahre und geblieben ist ein harter Kern von 5 Leuten. 

Kleines Fun Video der lezten Beta

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=BwWlIyZqqeI

Kreedz Climbing 1.0 kommt Anfang nächsten Jahres. Wer den Mod testen möchte, kann sich diesen kostenlos auf www.kzmod.com herunterladen.

Cheers


----------



## BoomLabor (11. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte auch nochmal was zu dem Thema sagen.

Ich habe nun endlich meine eigene Webseite online gestellt. Dort findet ihr Downloads zu meinen Projekten und natürlich Screenshots.
Aber auch zu meinen Blog könnt ihr über diesen Weg finden. Vielleicht schaut ihr ja ab und zu vorbei und vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse sich die Levels für Thief 2 mal anzusehen.

Also, schaut vorbei 

www.ratzyy.de


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte nochmal kruz auf ein Nebenprojekt von mir aufmerksam machen.
Ich versuche mich gerade mit der Source Engine und bastel mir eine erste kleine Map zusammen. Wer meinen Fortschritt verfolgen möchte kann dies in meinem [url="http://blog.ratzyy.de/#home"]Blog[/url] oder meinem [url="http://www.youtube.com/user/RatzyyLevelDesign?feature=mhee"]YouTube - Kanal[/url] tuen.

Außerdem steht M.S. Gold - Rust in den Startlöchern und wird am 07.02.2013 veröffentlicht.


----------



## xdave78 (26. Juni 2013)

Der Link zum blog geht nich...

PS: Hab deine HP gefunden, den Blog aber nicht...auf der HP hast Du ganz schön viele Fehler in deiner "Über mich" drin.
Deine Links zu Flickr, Twitter und Youtube sind ja auch ganz schön...aber da gibts nirgends was zu sehen..insofern...WTF?


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Normalerweise isst man Elefanten scheibchenweise.


Mmmh, Elefantenscheibchen, lecker 

Ne im Ernst, das hier ist ein Thema, das mich auch schon seit Langem beschäftigt. Eigentlich wollt ich schon immer mal ein eignes Spiel entwickeln, aber irgendwie hatte ich null Ahnung, woher man überhaupt an entsprechende Frameworks, Engines und Tools kommt und sobald ich anfing, mich damit zu beschäftigen, wurde ich mit so vielen unzähligen Dingen im Netz überhäuft, dass mir die Lust irgendwie gleich wieder verging.
Ich bin selbst Software-Entwickler und würde gern mal ein 2D-Spiel entwickeln. Dazu muss ich jetzt nicht unbedingt gleich ne ganze Engine selbst schreiben, aber nen RPG-Maker zu verwenden, wär mir dann irgendwie auch zu doof. Da fällt dann ja der ganze Entwickler-Spass weg ^^
Vor langer Zeit habe ich mit nem Freund ein Pacman programmiert, aber das ist sehr lange her und den Quellcode dazu hab ich leider nicht mehr. Ausserdem hatte er damals entsprechende Vorarbeit geleistet, dass da nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel zu entwickeln war.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass auch heute Spiele nach wie vor in C oder C++ entwickelt werden. Das wäre kein Problem für mich. Hab zwar auch schon das eine oder andere Java-Spiel gesehn, das auch wirklich was Anständiges war, aber obwohl ich Java programmieren kann, ist das nicht so wirklich mein Fall. Optimal wäre natürlich c#, aber ich denk mal, das ist ressourcentechnisch eher suboptimal.
Wie dem auch sei, könnt Ihr mir irgendwelche Tips geben?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass auch heute Spiele nach wie vor in C oder C++ entwickelt werden. Das wäre kein Problem für mich. Hab zwar auch schon das eine oder andere Java-Spiel gesehn, das auch wirklich was Anständiges war, aber obwohl ich Java programmieren kann, ist das nicht so wirklich mein Fall. Optimal wäre natürlich c#, aber ich denk mal, das ist ressourcentechnisch eher suboptimal.
> Wie dem auch sei, könnt Ihr mir irgendwelche Tips geben?



XNA ist C# pur. C# kommt gar nicht mal so selten vor in Projekten.
Und als Tipp: Verbünde dich mit mir!


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> XNA ist C# pur. C# kommt gar nicht mal so selten vor in Projekten.
> Und als Tipp: Verbünde dich mit mir!


Um gemeinsam die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reissen? 
Ok, XNA schau ich mir mal an, danke Dir.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok, XNA schau ich mir mal an, danke Dir.



Eine Sache noch: Microsoft will XNA auslaufen lassen.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Joa habs gesehn, weil Windows-8 inkompatibel :/ nicht, dass Windows-8-Kompatibilität irgend ein ernst zu nehmender Grund wäre...aber ich schaus mir trotzdem mal an.


----------



## Gorblorex (30. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> ...Dazu muss ich jetzt nicht unbedingt gleich ne ganze Engine selbst schreiben...


Vernünftige Entscheidung. Die Zeit, die Du hier reinsteckst kannst du nie wieder aufholen. Die Einstellung "Ich will alles selber machen" ist hier fehl am Platz.

Im Moment scheint sich Unity3D als Platzhirsch durchzusetzen. Damit kannst Du aber auch 2D Spiele entwickeln, schau mal hier. Unterstützt auch C# als Entwicklungssprache: Creating and Using Scripts. Das ganze ist zumindest in der Standardversion kostenlos, sprich: ausprobieren tut nicht weh.
 Alternative wäre vielleicht noch Corona SDK, hängt davon ab, was Deine Zielplatform ist.


----------

